

Sergey Brin: I'm Worried About the Internet - edwardy20
http://mashable.com/2012/04/16/sergey-brin-worried-internet/

======
googoobaby
I think I read the same thing from Ayatollah Khamenei, and I prefer his choice
of eyewear instead.

